# An Invitation to see Satyagraha



## ArtsWom

Hi everyone,

My blog, ArtsWom, is offering complimentary tickets to some of our readers to watch Philip Glass's Satyagraha on Thursday April 5th at the London Coliseum - and I would like to extend the offer to any fans of the opera (or wannabe fans of the opera) currently residing in this forum. This is the premiere night so there is a chance that we will get to meet Philip Glass himself!

You can read the article here and if you are interested, please email us and we will get back to you with further information All we ask is that you write about the performance in some sort of online outlet for us. Unfortunately, we are not able to provide transport. Sorry, international opera-fans!

X x


----------

